# Silver situation?



## ryanFL (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know about the situation involving silver in China? I'm doing research on the topic and would appreciate firsthand accounts:

--I've read the Chinese Government has not only eased restrictions on ownership of silver, but they've also begun to promote ownership of coins, bullion, etc. Is this true?

-Has anyone purchased silver in China? If so, in which city? Was it easy to do? How much were you able to pick up? Were they Pandas?

-Are most Chinese buying silver because they believe the U.S. Dollar is doomed? If not, why are they buying so much silver.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## natesiy (Jan 29, 2013)

Not much experience with silver, but we have invested in gold bullion here. Gold is also restricted (probably the same restrictions as silver), but the restrictions are that you can't move it in and out of the country. It was very easy to buy in Beijing. I'm not sure about other cities.

From what I heard, the Chinese think gold and silver are more stable then their RMB and stocks. Most Chinese still regard real estate as the safest and best investment, but with a lot of cities restricting the amount of property one can own, Chinese are looking for other ways to secure their wealth.


----------



## ryanFL (Jan 22, 2013)

Great, thanks for your response. I did not know that about real estate. What are some of the other ways of securing wealth Chinese citizens are considering?


----------



## natesiy (Jan 29, 2013)

ryanFL said:


> Great, thanks for your response. I did not know that about real estate. What are some of the other ways of securing wealth Chinese citizens are considering?


Real estate and SMEs are popular here. People are getting into stocks and mutual funds, but the adoption rate of theses are still left to the upper elite.


----------

